# Touch-up paint



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anybody know where I might obtain some touch-up paint for my Look 585 frame?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We actually don't carry any touch up paint, but I've had good luck using model paint that you can find at most hobby stores.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

